# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Gay incest

## 10shottie

I keep having sexual dreams about my father and myself. I've had a few in the past over the years but now it is literally happening nightly and they are getting dirtier and kinkier then ever before. It is all I can think about. Any suggestions on how to deal with this?

----------


## lunagoddess

I'm sorry you're experiencing this, it must be uncomfortable. I have had similar incestuous dreams and I imagine most other people also do at some point. I think there a few things you should consider. You don't have to report your answers to these questions - just consider them journal prompts or thinking prompts.

1 - How do you feel in these dreams as they're happening? During the dream do you feel violated, sick, aroused, scared, excited, or a combination of these feelings? Which feeling is strongest? Is there anything in your waking life that makes you feel that same way even a little bit? Or did something happen in the past that made you feel that way? Keep in mind, we tend to feel emotions much stronger in dreams than we do in waking life. So perhaps write in your journal the first feelings/situations that come to mind. These feelings and situations may have nothing to do with your father.

2 - Think about things in your life that are most likely to be causing this dream. Were you sexually abused? Have you ever been in any kind of sexual situation with your father? Even if it was in the smallest, most insignificant way - did something ever happen between you and your father that could have been perceived as sexual? Do you feel uncomfortable or violated around your father? Have you ever felt that way? Have you been watching any porn or exploring any fantasies that could possibly be related? i.e. fantasies that involve domination, older participants, authority figures, incest, and homosexuality might subconsciously get confused with a father figure. Are you religious and/or feeling guilty about sexual urges? Are you ashamed of your sexuality? I find it's best to go with your gut here. 

3 - You probably keep dreaming about it because it's all you can think about. On some level, our dreams reflect what we've been thinking about during the day. If you're obsessing over these dreams you're probably going to keep having them. 

4 - If you feel shame for these dreams, do what it takes to have some self compassion and forgiveness. Nobody knows that you're having these dreams and it's not hurting others. It's private and it's nobody else's business. I guarantee you everybody on the planet has had embarrassing, arousing, sexual dreams that they wouldn't want anybody to know about (especially during teenage years or periods of sexual drought and repression). It's human nature, it's the nature of dreams and of the mind. Dreams don't define us and they don't necessarily hold secrets of our subconscious desire. Dreams are rarely literal, they are just a collection of subconscious feelings and thoughts that express themselves in bizarre imagery. They're out of your control and it's ok to have them.

----------


## Superman1

Are you simply getting closer to your father or want to?
Maybe the relationship needs some cleaning and straightening out.

Or he could symbolise yourself like this.

----------


## Superman1

Are you simply getting closer to your father or want to?
Maybe the relationship needs some cleaning and straightening out.

Or he could symbolise yourself like this.

----------


## LodeRunner13

I had one about an old lady.Probably not quite as bad as yours, though.

----------

